# 2009 UKBFF Midlands Classic



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

*Last UKBFF Qualifier*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*


​


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Will be there if I can Petey Boy.... heckle ya etc  :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

im going best of luck mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck Pete and to Britbb


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Should be a good line up especially in the heavy weights as Patrick Williams is doing this show along after having a break last year and is looking very good along with another guy from Nottingham (cant remember his name) who usually competes in Nabba. I think Stuart Core is also doing the heavy weights so should be top class :thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

sadly cant make it down, but we better see you at the finals Pete!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i'll be there with tom competing in the juniors, really looking foreward to it


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Where we going to eat after Pete and Adam(Britbb)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope to be there 

Anyone on here please do come up and say hi! - it'd be great to meet you!

Patrick


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I cannot make out your face from that avi Patrick ! I might go to the wrong person ...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> I cannot make out your face from that avi Patrick ! I might go to the wrong person ...


Look for the guy with only 2 legs left...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Look for the guy with only 2 legs left...


  Doh I did not know ! You should be easier to spot then Patrick - no excuses if I don't speak, well apart from the fact that I am blind and too vain to wear glasses :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm there. Booked front row seats weeks ago.

Pat, i'll look forward to meeting you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Stuart is doing the show....


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Should be a good line up especially in the heavy weights as Patrick Williams is doing this show along after having a break last year and is looking very good along with another guy from Nottingham (cant remember his name) who usually competes in Nabba. I think Stuart Core is also doing the heavy weights so should be top class :thumbup1:


Do u mean that Patrick williams is doin the Super heavy weights cus im sure that monster like 18st n half stone,when he did the show two years ago. :thumb:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah yeah Bham show this weekend i will be reachin there can't wait. Well good luck to Pete and to Adam and Earl who are both doing the Inters over 90's and also good luck to Daz from my gym Atlas who doin under 70kg. Gud luck every1. :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Big JMJ said:


> Where we going to eat after Pete and Adam(Britbb)


Hahaha yes mate! Now that's something to look forward to hehe :laugh:

Im not familiar with bham but you guys must know of a few nice places because i just wanna get that food in asap lol!

See you at the show guys, take care.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Judah said:


> Do u mean that Patrick williams is doin the Super heavy weights cus im sure that monster like 18st n half stone,when he did the show two years ago. :thumb:


Yes mate same guy he took some time out to add more size!! lol he is looking very big, think he'll turn a few heads..


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump for anyone else attanding


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck to everyone competing

x


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

pete i am hoping to drive up sunday morning i give you a call saturday


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with Stuart and Paul who will both be competing.

If anyone knows a good steak house in Birmingham let me know as I'll be going up sat afternoon.

Cheers

J


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I will be there supporting the CoreFitness crew, we have three competitors including Stuart

...can't wait!


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

what time does the show finish? so i can arrange train arrangements


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll see you there James. You ain't *NEVER* seen me looking like this. It's all down to you buddy so I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Cant think of a steak house but we have Nandos:thumb:



supercell said:


> I'll be there with Stuart and Paul who will both be competing.
> 
> If anyone knows a good steak house in Birmingham let me know as I'll be going up sat afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I will be attending...see you guys there !!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> I'll see you there James. You ain't *NEVER* seen me looking like this. It's all down to you buddy so I can't thank you enough.


Now this I have to see, pity I can't manage down :angry:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

StephenC said:


> Now this I have to see, pity I can't manage down :angry:


Don't you worry mate, you make plenty of trips over to see us so I understand. I am in day 3 of my carb up now & feel like a beached whale but come this evening when I cut the water back, OMG. I dropped over 7lbs last night whilst still drinking loads so god knows what will come off when I drag the fluid intake back.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what class are you doing mate?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> what class are you doing mate?


Upto 80kg Dave


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Lin beat me to it. yes, middleweights again, but a totally different package. Leaner than I have ever been & I know lean :cool2:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cool  looking foreward to watching you, good luck!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Yes mate same guy he took some time out to add more size!! lol he is looking very big, think he'll turn a few heads..


he is looking absalootly awsome,  im sure hes doing the intermediates though


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> he is looking absalootly awsome,  im sure hes doing the intermediates though


How can he be doing the inters if hes already competed as a super heavyweight before (2 years ago) and then comes back 2 years later with extra mass and drops down into the intermediate category? Sounds nice and fair for genuine inters 

Ah well, will be in my class then i guess.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Britbb said:


> How can he be doing the inters if hes already competed as a super heavyweight before (2 years ago) and then comes back 2 years later with extra mass and drops down into the intermediate category? Sounds nice and fair for genuine inters
> 
> Ah well, will be in my class then i guess.


Good luck tomorrow mate,will be rooting for you :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FATBOY said:


> he is looking absalootly awsome,  im sure hes doing the intermediates though





Britbb said:


> How can he be doing the inters if hes already competed as a super heavyweight before (2 years ago) and then comes back 2 years later with extra mass and drops down into the intermediate category? Sounds nice and fair for genuine inters  .


if this is the case then i feel sorry for him with the amount of abuse he will get:whistling:



Britbb said:


> Ah well, will be in my class then i guess.


and you will look awesome buddy....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Britbb said:


> How can he be doing the inters if hes already competed as a super heavyweight before (2 years ago) and then comes back 2 years later with extra mass and drops down into the intermediate category? Sounds nice and fair for genuine inters
> 
> Ah well, will be in my class then i guess.


 best of luck mate, i will come and say hi


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

Britbb said:


> How can he be doing the inters if hes already competed as a super heavyweight before (2 years ago) and then comes back 2 years later with extra mass and drops down into the intermediate category? Sounds nice and fair for genuine inters
> 
> Ah well, will be in my class then i guess.


he never competed in the super heavyweight in 2007 he won his class in the inter O80kgs then went to the final in 2007 and got a shocking 3rd in his class.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ak786 said:


> he never competed in the super heavyweight in 2007 he won his class in the inter O80kgs then went to the final in 2007 and got a shocking 3rd in his class.


in that case by the UKBFF rules he is no longer an Intermediate as he has received an invite to the finals....he must know that after the scandal with ronaldo last year


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> in that case by the UKBFF rules he is no longer an Intermediate as he has received an invite to the finals....he must know that after the scandal with ronaldo last year


Beat me to it Paul...hope he reads this so that he doesnt make the same mistake and get flamed for it too:whistling:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Beat me to it Paul...hope he reads this so that he doesnt make the same mistake and get flamed for it too:whistling:


You both beat me to it.Also in the application form I think it says this aswell(not 100%). If he on or got an invite to a final in the inters he aint an inter anymore. His choice brave to a degree but stupid also.

Brittbb and anybody else from uk muscle COMPETING all the best


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Goodluck to my training partner whos doing the super-heavies, he's got some very stiff competition!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> in that case by the UKBFF rules he is no longer an Intermediate as he has received an invite to the finals....he must know that after the scandal with ronaldo last year


Totally agree bud and when I heard this I passed on the message via another party so he should be well aware of this. I hope for his sake he does the correct class.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

according to Adam he was going to do the inters but has now swapped to the Super Heavies...


----------



## suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

Any results come in yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pete got 2nd place behind Serge Camerou (sp)


----------



## 7797archer (May 6, 2007)

does anyone know the results for the masters??

cheers


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

britb won his class, 9 pack won his, stu core got 2nd, simon fan won his (same class that i was a competitior in)


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i assume stu still qualified though?!


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

top 3 qualified


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Top 3 went through mate.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Pete got 2nd place behind Serge Camerou (sp)


Glad Serge turned up for this show...Im assuming thats him was in the Super Heavy's at Leeds behing Pat.

Didnt really understand the criteria as to why he didnt get an invite at Leeds when he got 2nd as he wasnt exactly that far out. Does anyone know his weight???


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

did adam win?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

pea head said:


> Top 3 went through mate.


Does that mean Stu got 3rd or am i mixing names and classes up?? ( It is late ) :tongue:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Does that mean Stu got 3rd or am i mixing names and classes up?? ( It is late ) :tongue:


Pat 1st, stu 2nd and lucas (suprise physique, great mid section and v taper!) 3rd, all looked great, all qualified...a very high standard.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Pat 1st, stu 2nd and lucas (suprise physique, great mid section and v taper!) 3rd, all looked great, all qualified...a very high standard.


Cheers Britbb and also congratulations to you to. You dug in another week and got your placing...well done. Hopefully the next few weeks will be just as good and you can revers ethe decision against those from the other week....its always good to do that.

I'll be down at the finals so hope to see you do well...

Was just thinking earlier, how the majority from this site who enter the shows tend to do well, if not actually win.....Does that suggest that theres a high calibre of members here who pass on their knowledge and experience in the threads and as such we all benefit from it........

Guess its kind of a rhetorical question as the results speak for themselves. Obviously one has to take that information and use it effectively and im sure the support and encouragement also past on keeps everyone motivated and inspired.. :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Cheers Britbb and also congratulations to you to. You dug in another week and got your placing...well done. Hopefully the next few weeks will be just as good and you can revers ethe decision against those from the other week....its always good to do that.
> 
> I'll be down at the finals so hope to see you do well...
> 
> ...


No worries mate, will see you in nottingham 

In nottingham I plan to be sharper than at the leamington with more fullness that i had today. Fortunately i will actually have paul there with me this time unlike the other two occassions lol and we can assess things as they go along. It will be a great experience


----------



## suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

Any results from the bodyfitness?Was there a good turn out?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Great day yesterday, well done to everyone who entered and especially well done to all the peeps who got invites.

It was the first bb show i've been to, is it usual for so many to get invites?

I managed to predict the top 3 in every class i should be a judge lol.

The one guy that really stood out for me was Simon Fan (sp).

Who took the Mr Birmingham and the Overall? I couldn't stay any longer!

One last thing.... I thought Aiden Davis was excellent and very mature the way he dealt with his music being messed up, he took it on the chin and wasn't phased sitting on stage infront of hundreds of meat heads waiting for his song to start.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Well done Pete, hard work paid off. Looking good


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Simon Fan - Legs are deadly mate. Very impressed! Well done - Mr Birmingham


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i drove up from kent yesterday mornin spent the day with pete(prl) and his family..

it was a good turn out....spoke to kezz sorry it was only a hello 

walked past adam and was gonna say hello to james l but clearly was a man on a mission lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats to Pete, Paul and Adam!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

great show well done to everyone especially my good buddy simon fan! nailed it my friend finally he produced the package that shows his great physique off,Well deserved win both in under 90kgs and Mr Birmingham,legs were sick!!! I felt Stu could of won the super heavies without any complaints from where i was sitting and if he can come down a few more pounds(sure he will!) for the british he will do some damage so well done on qualifying after all thats what its all about getting through to the big one in 2 weeks.

Great guest spots from my wife xyleese nice show again baby x and a big well done to Aiden Davis a class act and a natural preformer!!!,it was a very enjoyable show and great to catch up with some of my home crowd miss you guys and thanks to my friend Warren for putting on a great show and sorting some tickets out for my friends nice one mate:beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DRED said:


> i drove up from kent yesterday mornin spent the day with pete(prl) and his family..
> 
> it was a good turn out....spoke to kezz sorry it was only a hello
> 
> walked past adam and was gonna say hello to james l but clearly was a man on a mission lol.


 good to see you mate, spent half the day trying to get the dream tan off my hands and jeans lol,,,, i couldnt stay until the end so missed half of it!!! was good what i saw and congratulations to the lads from here that placed,

I saw adam too but he seemed to be rushing around a bit so didnt have chance to talk, well asked him about getting back stage briefly lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

congratulations too all xxxxxx


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb you looked great i was sitting behind you mate, great show it'll be interesting to see what happens at the british now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

any pics guys?


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great stuff guys, Lukas said it was his toughest lineup - can't wait to see some pics. Gutted I couldn't make it.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

any links to pictures?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I only took these three of the super heavies.

My phone camera is shocking that why i only took a couple.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=3630101&mpage=1#3630101


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

martzee said:


> Great guest spots from my wife xyleese nice show again baby x and a big well done to Aiden Davis a class act and a natural preformer!!!,it was a very enjoyable show and great to catch up with some of my home crowd miss you guys and thanks to my friend Warren for putting on a great show and sorting some tickets out for my friends nice one mate:beer:


your wife was phenominal, I have never seen anyone move like that in a routine, just totally jaw droppin!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Loving the way she threw the worm in the mix :thumb:

You must be really proud of her, great physique.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I actually taught her those routines,. abit of trivia there for people!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

My mate ady birchall came in 2nd. Cant wait to go see him at universe. was in the gym with him yesterday. he didnt even carb up for the comp. saving it for universe. He looks freaky. Only lad ive eevr seen on carb deplete with a smile on his face whilst training!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have known Adrian for a few years now on the circuit. We have met on stage a few times now & swapped places. He is a quality middleweight. The class on the whole was a good standard so it's nice for me to have a win against some quality physiques.

Is Adrian doing the British Luke?


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I think so. Is it a week before universe? Best jeep quite of his diet etc before universe if you compete against him! Haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke give Ady my best will you mate he is a quality guy and great competitor


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Big JMJ said:


> Well done Pete, hard work paid off. Looking good





defdaz said:


> Congrats to Pete, Paul and Adam!


Thanks lads.

Plan to be fuller and tighter for the UK Finals. Only managed a day and half day carb up.

Back to the 0 carb hell we all know and love.

Catch you all in Nottingham.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, im v pleased to have won my class and qualified. Not particularly happy with the way i looked on the day though, but it was good enough to win and thats what counts i guess.

I am going to meet up with paul (scarb) at nottingham and be under his guidance all weekend so will hopefully with the increased knowledge we have both got from doing 2 contests in the build up to the british we now have enough info to get me into the best condition (sharpest and fullest) i can be for the finals, it should be very interesting.

If you are sitting behind me or walk past me or whatever lol just come up and say hello, would be good to have a chat with anyone from uk-m, take care


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> I actually taught her those routines,. abit of trivia there for people!!!!!!!!!


it is you she has been slipping out to meet then eric i knew it as soon as i seen you move behind that camera i rekonized the moved:thumb:


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks luke m8, your to kind. Took me all mi time to register on her, but think i have cracked it.. Thanks Paul b and Paul s for ur comments, hope ya both keepin well. And yes Paul i will be giving the Britain a go, so will see ya thare m8.. And well done on sunday.....


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

this show sounded as if it was a good'un, good luck to all those who qualified for the finals i can't wait to see you all


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

adeb said:


> Thanks luke m8, your to kind. Took me all mi time to register on her, but think i have cracked it.. Thanks Paul b and Paul s for ur comments, hope ya both keepin well. And yes Paul i will be giving the Britain a go, so will see ya thare m8.. And well done on sunday.....


Excellent, I'll see you there buddy!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright ady. Stick around this site mate. Fantastic advise on anything. Alot of experienced fellas on here. Including you now!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Adrian, good to see you on here by the way.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

sounds like it was a great show! look forward to seeing all who qualified next weekend....paul you must introduce yourself if you see me cos i dont know if i'll recognise you!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> sounds like it was a great show! look forward to seeing all who qualified next weekend....paul you must introduce yourself if you see me cos i dont know if i'll recognise you!!


I'll come & say hi when I see you Liz. I'll be the one with the dark brown face :tongue:


----------

